# Big fire in St Ives



## madzone (May 5, 2006)

Just tried to drive through town but the police aren't letting anyone through. The whole top of a building is ablaze - fekkin hyowj flames!  

For any of you that know st ives it's the top floor of the cafe pasta place just up from the sloop. It's so lucky that the wind was blowing the way it was or the whole row would probably have gone up. It's a strange feling watching a  fire. It's awesome but obviously very sad.


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Just tried to drive through town but the police aren't letting anyone through. The whole top of a building is ablaze - fekkin hyowj flames!
> 
> For any of you that know st ives it's the top floor of the cafe pasta place just up from the sloop. It's so lucky that the wind was blowing the way it was or the whole row would probably have gone up. It's a strange feling watching a  fire. It's awesome but obviously very sad.



Shit - I know exactly where you mean  

I know what you mean about fire - a sort of horrid fascination ...


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2006)

It's not a good day for St Ives - they've discovered a 'cluster' of HIV sufferers.
I dunno - you cityites think you get all the excitement


----------



## trashpony (May 5, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> It's not a good day for St Ives - they've discovered a 'cluster' of HIV sufferers.
> I dunno - you cityites think you get all the excitement



 (well, obviously not for the people who have HIV)


----------



## CNT36 (May 6, 2006)

Daily mirror healine - ST HIVES - harsh. I used to think it was a bad thing I never pulled at the isobar.


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2006)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Daily mirror healine - ST HIVES - harsh. I used to think it was a bad thing I never pulled at the isobar.


Better than pulling at the Penmare though


----------



## madzone (May 9, 2006)

Watching local news last night it was said that most of the holiday makers they asked said it (the HIV 'cluster') wouldn't put them off coming to St Ives on holiday. WTF??!!  Do they think they'll catch it from the pasties?


----------



## CNT36 (May 9, 2006)

Penmare was a lovely place the only club in walking distance from my house (excludint the times of walked home from corn exchange and corn not funny and definetly not worht it) and I went a grand total of twice. You would of been lucky if you went the last time I did. One lucky lady met a drunken CNT36 who's excellent attempt at chatting her up went "can I have a fag please?" "No I dont smoke" "Neither do I disgusting habit" "Fuck off". She was from st ives. Close cool. Pasties are killers when it comes to aids. Gay plagues so 80's obviously its the recycled body parts used in w*****ns pasties.


----------



## madzone (May 9, 2006)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Penmare was a lovely place the only club in walking distance from my house (excludint the times of walked home from corn exchange and corn not funny and definetly not worht it) and I went a grand total of twice. You would of been lucky if you went the last time I did. One lucky lady met a drunken CNT36 who's excellent attempt at chatting her up went "can I have a fag please?" "No I dont smoke" "Neither do I disgusting habit" "Fuck off". She was from st ives. Close cool. Pasties are killers when it comes to aids. Gay plagues so 80's obviously its the recycled body parts used in w*****ns pasties.


I don't suppose you remember the topless roller skater from the Penmare


----------

